# Dropped off my split rims at MYXA's place yesterday.



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

I have managed to get hold of some very very expensive wheels for my 300ZX, to replace the already expensive Rays engineering wheels that are currently on it.

The best thing about the new rims (Advan Siena GeneraltionII) is the fact that I paid absolutely nothing for them. Decided I liked them more than the current wheels, but because of the state they were in (curbed and faided) I decided a freshen up would be in order.

Well I've heard how good Mark is, so I decided to put my trust in him and drive the 4 hour trip up to Nottingham from Glastonbury.

What a nice guy and got to see first hand how amazing his work is.

Mark also did a very quick test on the lips of my rims which are mirror polished and he said he was very impressed with the metal which is aircraft grade alloy on these partilcuar rims.

The shine was absolutely fantastic, even for just a short period of time on a small area.

Anyway, I started off by taking all the studs out, this was a bit of a PITA as the studs are recessed behind the centre plate. A neat design, but awful to work with.

You can also see here the inner part of the wheel is pitted. I tried cleaning it up as best I could, but it's going to be painted.










As you can see, the rims have a while array of curbing marks....plus lots of hairline scratches and cloudyness.



















As you can see, the rims have lost a bit of their mirror reflection, probably due to the fact that they've been sat by a dock wall for over a year having sea water thrown at them....supprised at their condition bearing in mind as there's bugger all corrosion.



















So, I took them Mark's and he did a little tester on one to see what the metal was like. Both of us were quite impressed.










This was done very quickly which is why you can see a few haze marks still there.

I just can't imagine how the wheels will look when finished, they should look amazing if that shine is anything to go by.



















Now I really wanted the centres chromed, but the work and cost involved would have just been a nightmare. So have gone for a very very bright and reflective silver which mark has had mixed up. Once sprayed on with loads of lacquer, these should be very very bright.










Will post final pics in a few weeks when I get them back.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Look forward to the afters!

If anyone can Myxa can!!!!

His work never fails to impress


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

like brazo said the guy knows his stuff


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

:thumb: Will start these at some point next week, Will keep you all updated. Now need to go out for a few light ale's .

Mark


----------



## JKing (Jan 19, 2006)

Gorgeous rims, can't wait to see the transformation. Get plenty of progress pics you know we all love to see mate


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

JK those TSW rims ur running?


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks like you arrived just in time! Another 10 minutes and Mark would have been off to the convention in his cyberman outfit. :lol:

Caution: This post contains humour that may only be understandable to people born in the 60's/70's.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Throbbe said:


> Looks like you arrived just in time! Another 10 minutes and Mark would have been off to the convention in his cyberman outfit. :lol:
> 
> Caution: This post contains humour that may only be understandable to people born in the 60's/70's.


 lol

don't worry all 4 of your rims have been polished, allready started on the inner's. wil be ready this sat for collection. 
Mark


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Gorgeous rims and in safe hands too 

I think the Japanese make the best wheels


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

Can't wait to get them back and on the car. Should give it a lot more road presence with the new rims.

Need to get and polish up the brake calipers too while the wheels are off and poss polish up the underneath a bit.


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

I had a bash at mirror polishing my calipers but was just too fiddly even with a large selection of mops, so primed them for painting instead


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

LOL I am not going to be doing that. I am just going to return them to the 'brushed' effect they came from the factory with. They are in very good condition and barely look used, but are a little tarnished. Want to clean back and paint the non-contact surfaces on the disks as well.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Your wheels will start to be worked on tommorow morning, pictures will be posted as work goes on:thumb:


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

Looooooovely jubberly. Cheers Mark for the update.


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Should be a good one Mark, keep us posted please!

Dave


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Fully polished rims or half painted??*

Here we go, started on these yoko wheels. bugger- the inner and outer rims are/ have been welded together- so alot harder (as in trickier ) to do, oh well.

Firstly,Started to remove the curb markings. then to clean the rest of the wheel up.













































All the markings taken out, rubbed down to 2500 wet n dry, then polished:thumb:

Then i thourght , what will the inner rim look like polished ????? and how long of course :doublesho

And this happend , So I shall be asking Simon if it ok for him polished???


















What do you recon ??


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

WoW, i reckon its brilliant, just hope he has time to polish it LOL


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

182_blue said:


> WoW, i reckon its brilliant, just hope he has time to polish it LOL


Never mind , if he will polish them. more to, Will he like them, or to paint the inner rims rims as first asked ?


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Polished inner rim or painted inner rim ?*


----------



## JKing (Jan 19, 2006)

PuntoGT said:


> JK those TSW rims ur running?


Yes mate, TSM Kylami's but with Seat centre caps. Very happy with them


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Leave them polished they look amazing. Your work never fails to impress Myxa. When I saw the first photos I thought you had your work cut out but I should have known better.


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

WOW! They look absolutely amazing. A complete transformation. Well be more than happy with the inners polished.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

they are amazing mate, do you like polishing ;-)


----------



## Super Josh (Oct 31, 2005)

Bloody 'ell, they look fantastic. I think Funkysi will be very very pleased with them. I am truely amazed at how shiny you've managed to get them.


Josh


----------



## sworks16 (Dec 13, 2005)

they will look amazing when finished, interested to see how the paint comes out, as i'm looking for a bright reflective silver


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

Cleaning them will be a PITA, be the car doesn't get used at all in the winter and even in the summer, only when the weather is good. So not only does it not see a huge amount of use, it doesn't get taken out and exposed to the elements.

Just gotta get all my arches cleaned up and all the suspension components cleaned up and waxed.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Are these pic's any better*

Here you go 2 more pic's . Trying to get the best angle of the reflection   

















:thumb:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

mmmm oh to find a nice set of splits for my car lol, look lovely mate


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow! They're looking fantabulous. Mark, would you say the material the wheels are made of is as good a quality as originally thought?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

the fact their coming up like that means there made of good stuff IMO


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Latest update*

Here are some more picture's.
All 4 outers polished.
All 4 centre'[s repainted in a high sparkle mettalic silver then lacquered.
1 rear wheel built up. 3 to go .


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

WOWEEEEEE!!! They look amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

bloody hell, they look lovely


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

There a work of art!!!

I bet you can't wait to get them back ey Si?


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

Sure can't. Trouble is, I've now got to thoroughly detail, polish and paint the arches, suspension components and calipers...yer cheers myxa!! lol


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

wooooow - they are amazing. Impressed more and more by your work Mark!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow they look amazing!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

top work .


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

wow what a transformation!


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

Amazing mate.


----------



## Norn Iron Scrubber (Mar 9, 2006)

Ive said it before and Ill say it again, you really have got a skill there, they look amazing compared to the original pics, fantastic work, in fact your work seems to just get better and better everytime :thumb:


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

they are just amazing mate! that is top work!


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

I saw them part finished when I picked mine up. I think you're going to be very impressed! Photo's never really do them justice.


----------



## banger 115 (Nov 25, 2005)

wwwoooowww, amazing....:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow looking good

An extra 2 hours cleaning for Si me thinks!


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

You are one seriously talented guy.

Can you please PM me your companies details as i may well be able to pass some work your way.......... 

Regards
Dave


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Pm will be sent*

:thumb:


DPN said:


> You are one seriously talented guy.
> 
> Can you please PM me your companies details as i may well be able to pass some work your way..........
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark:thumb:


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*All done and ready to go*

Here are the final pic's of Funkysi's wheels.




























Just need Si, to update when fitted, and for once a early night.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

One word

TALENT


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

seconded .......


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*GTi INTERNATIONAL*

Should see you v-dub boys and girls @ inters:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The only reason I want a set of split rims is so Myxa can sort them out!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

A work of art mate! Ditto Brazo


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Brazo said:


> The only reason I want a set of split rims is so Myxa can sort them out!!


What he said 

Funkysi, get up early and get them wheels on your Z'ed and photos on your forum:thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Bloody hell mate that is one hell of a talent to have. They are mightly impressive. I know where my wheels are going when I get them done.


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

Just got back from Nottingham. What a drive...but worth it. The wheels look amazing in the flesh. I can't wait to fit them. Going to be sometime next week before I'll be able to take it to my friend's tyre fitting business. He'll take care of them.

I'm not going to want to drive the car with these on now.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

they are pure sex


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Quality:doublesho 

Can't wait too see them on the car


----------



## frayz (Mar 8, 2006)

Kin ell mate they look amazing. Makes me wanna get a set of splitties for the scoob just to give em to you to do!!

Some serious skills there mate, very VERY impressed.

Id be so proud to be rollin' around on those


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Brazo said:


> The only reason I want a set of split rims is so Myxa can sort them out!!


perhaps we should buy a set and have one each, and put them on the wall :thumb: lol


----------



## c3vrg (Mar 14, 2006)

yep inters isnt long now


----------



## binliner (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice rims and nice work... I'll be at inters, if it's anything like last year I'll be spending all weekend drying the car


----------



## Norn Iron Scrubber (Mar 9, 2006)

Such a talent, beginning to think I might have to send my wheels over to you to sort out, amazing job as always:thumb:


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Norn Iron Scrubber said:


> Such a talent, beginning to think I might have to send my wheels over to you to sort out, amazing job as always:thumb:


I have freinds over on the west side? of Southern Ireland , will find out exactly where , Would love to come over this year ( @ some point for a good break ) so may see you and say hello.

Mark:thumb:


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

Gotta say Myxa those wheels look outstanding. I bet you get great satisfaction when a job turns out that well.


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

Awful photo...will do some more at some point soon...










They look great...but need some spacers on the front ones.


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL you cuda at least got a side on pic mate so we cud see them lol, look lush anyways


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

I need some large spacers on the front ones I think.


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

That looks sweet! :thumb:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

get a pic square on from the front and from the rear and can see if wheels need spaced out what size of rubber you running on them anyway mate? 245 or 255


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

Fronts are 235 and rears are 265. Fronts need kicking out quite a way for them to match the rears.


----------



## Norn Iron Scrubber (Mar 9, 2006)

myxa said:


> I have freinds over on the west side? of Southern Ireland , will find out exactly where , Would love to come over this year ( @ some point for a good break ) so may see you and say hello.
> 
> Mark:thumb:


sounds like a plan, would look forward to that mate :thumb:


----------

